# Crispy CRACKERS?



## chueh (Nov 22, 2017)

I am trying to adjust the crispiness of my liking to a cracker recipe, because the crackers according to the recipe taste more cookie-like than crackers.  Some crackers are grittier with rounder crumbs if broken, while others crispier like saltine with thin layer crumbs if broken.  I like the cracker consistency like saltine.  Do I add more water or oil to the recipe?  Thanks


----------

